# تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2011)

*تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*


*تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على  الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة  السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*
​ 


*اختبارات تظهر ان مياه شرب ملوثة من زمزم تباع في بريطانيا*​ 

*
**  علمت بي بي سي ان مياه شرب ملوثة بالزرنيخ يقال انها من بئر زمزم في مكة تباع حاليا في محلات ببريطانيا.*

*  وتبين من تحليل عينات من هذه المياه من مصدرها من البئر انها تحتوي على مكونات كيمياوية وبيولوجية ضارة بصحة الانسان.*

*  يشار الى ان زوار وحجيج السعودية مسموح لهم العودة بكميات محدودة من هذه المياه، لكن لا يمكن استيرادها للاستخدامات التجارية.*

*  الا ان باحثا يعمل متخفيا وجد ان كميات كبيرة من عبوات تعبئة هذه المياه تباع في ضواح بجنوبي وشرقي لندن، وبلدة لوتن شمال العاصمة.*

*  وقال رئيس جمعية المحلليين للشؤون العامة دونكان كامبل: "نحن لا ننصح بشرب هذا الماء على الاطلاق".*

*  واظهر تحقيق صحفي قام به فريق من بي بي سي ان ماء زمزم يباع في محلات بيع  الكتب الاسلامية في مناطق وندزورث، وجنوب غربي لندن، وابتون بارك، وشرقي  لندن، الى جانب لوتن وبدفوردشير.*
*مواد مسرطنة*



*




*

*  من سنن الحج جلب مياه زمزم من مكة*
 

*  وقال كامبل ان "هذا الماء مسموم بسبب وجود مستويات عالية من الزرنيخ، وهو مادة مسرطنة، ويمكن ان تؤدي للاصابة بالسرطان".*

*  واضاف انه "بسبب الاهمية الدينية لهذا الماء عند المسلمين الساعين الى حج  مكة ندعو الى ان تستهلك كمية محدودة معروفة فقط، ولا يجب تجاوزها حفاظا على  الصحة الفردية".*

*  وقد اظهرت تسجيلات سرية كيف يصف بعض زبائن محلات لندن اعتمادهم على الشرب اليومي لهذه المياه.*

*  وقال صاحب محل لبيع الكتب الاسلامية في ضاحية ابتون بارك اللندنية ان مستهلكيها يعتمدون عليها كليا، ولا يشربون غيرها، وبشكل يومي.*

*  وكانت هيئة الرقابة على المواد الغذائية في بريطانيا قد اوصت العام الماضي  بتجنب ادخال هذه المياه الى بريطانيا، وتقول انها تأتي من مصادر مشكوك  فيها.*

*  فحص عينات *
*  وطلبت بي بي سي من احد  الحجاج اخذ عينات من صنابير مياه مرتبطة ببئر زمزم، وكذلك شراء عبوات منها  معبأة هناك، ومقارنتها بالمياه التي تباع بشكل غير مشروع في بريطانيا.*

*  وتبين ان تلك العينات من المصدرين تحتوي على مستويات عالية من النيترات،  وانواع ضارة من البكتيريا، وآثار من الزرنيخ، اعلى ثلاث مرات من المستوى  المسموح به.*

*  وقال الدكتور يونس رمضان تيناز، وهو خبير صحة بيئية  كان قد حذر من موضوع مياه زمزم، ان الموضوع يحمل حساسية دينية، لان  المسلمين يرون فيها مياه مقدسة.*

*  واضاف ان المسلمين قد يجدون صعوبة  في تصديق انها مياه ملوثة، داعيا السلطات السعودية والبريطانية الى اتخاذ  ما يلزم لمعالجة الموضوع.*

*  ورفضت السفارة السعودية في لندن التعليق على موضوع تلوث مياه زمزم من مصدرها في مكة.*
​ 
[YOUTUBE]1RxkJ2MxqiE[/YOUTUBE]​ 





​


----------



## azazi (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*

لالالالالالا
أكيد هذه مؤامرة غربية صهيونية صليبية خربوطية ضد الإسلام وماء زمزم
:t31:

ثمة قول لمحمد:

ماء زمزم لما شرب له 
الراوي:-المحدث:سفيان بن عيينة - المصدر:خلاصة البدر المنير- الصفحة أو الرقم:2/26
خلاصة حكم المحدث:حديث صحيح 

ولكن عفوا يا نبيّ الله قولك فيه الكثير من الاخطاء. فالأطباء ينصحون مرضى الكلى
بعدم شرب مياة زمزم لانها تضر ولا تنفع!


مرضى الكلى في السعودية ممنوعون من شرب «زمزم»


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*




azazi قال:


> لالالالالالا
> أكيد هذه مؤامرة غربية صهيونية صليبية خربوطية ضد الإسلام وماء زمزم
> :t31:
> 
> ...




*المشكله بحسب التقرير مش انها ممنوعه منشان الكلى بس انما لانها تسبب السرطانات *

*والمصيبه ان الناس المساكين بتدفع دم قلبها وتروح للسعوديه وتجيب معاها مي للبركه*

*و يسقو اولادهم يعني تصور ان الناس بتسقي السم لاولادها باديها كلمة مصيبه بجد قليله عالخبر *
​


----------



## azazi (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*

عموما ياعزيزتي ماء زمزم طعمة سيء جداً جداً,ولكن المؤمن حينما يعتقد انه ماء
مقدس مستعد ان يجعله افضل وارقى وانقى واطهر واشفى ماء بالعالم.والعلم يُخطيء
والدين المصيب.


----------



## الروح المنشغلة (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*

هم يتكلمون عن 
عينات تباع في بريطانيا

يعني غش

ولا يتكلمون عن مياه زمزم التي في  مكة والتي يشرب منها الملايين بل مئات الملاين منذ الالف السنين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*



الروح المنشغلة قال:


> هم يتكلمون عن
> عينات تباع في بريطانيا
> 
> يعني غش
> ...


*


يعنى إنت عايز الكفرة يدخلوا مكة و يعملوا تحاليل لمياه زمزم و لا إيه ؟

يعنى مش كتر خيرهم 
ناس تانية كانوا قالوا ::: سيبوهم يشربوا ........يمكن ربنا يخلصنا منهم 
و أهى تبقى جت من عند ربنا 

*​​


----------



## Ahmadov (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*

*خخخخخخ*

*يعني لو سمعنا واحد بس من مئات الملايين اللي يحضرو مكة اصيب بالسرطان بسبب الماء اللي شربه كنا صدقنا *

*بس للأسف البعض يستغل علمه في تقليب الحقائق*

*وبئر زمزم معروف انه بئر قديم جدا ويشربو منه الناس قبل 6000 سنة وكلمة زمزم هي كلمة سريانية وليست عربية*


----------



## besm alslib (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*




الروح المنشغلة قال:


> هم يتكلمون عن
> عينات تباع في بريطانيا
> 
> يعني غش
> ...




*هو الاخ بيعرف عربي ؟*

*لو حضرتك تعبت نفسك شويه صغيره وكملت التقرير هتعرف انهم جابو عينه من السعوديه عن طريق حجاج*

*وحللوها وطلعت نفس النتيجه *

*واستفسرو من السفاره السعوديه وما ردت عليهم*

*يا ريت قبل الرد تتعبو انفسكم ولو شويه صغيره لحتى ما تخجلو بالاخر *


*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## besm alslib (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> يعنى إنت عايز الكفرة يدخلوا مكة و يعملوا تحاليل لمياه زمزم و لا إيه ؟
> ...



*لا يا حبيبتي هما فعلا جابو عينات من مكه نفسها *

*بس الاخ ما تعب نفسه وسمع التقرير *

*بس للاسف الخرافات الاسلاميه مسيطره على عقولهم ورافضين يقبلو الحقائق العلميه*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*




Ahmadov قال:


> *خخخخخخ*
> 
> *يعني لو سمعنا واحد بس من مئات الملايين اللي يحضرو مكة اصيب بالسرطان بسبب الماء اللي شربه كنا صدقنا *
> 
> ...



*حضرتك ما سمعت لسبب واحد*

*ان اللي بينصابو بالسرطان بيحطو في بالهم استحالة ان يكون السبب المي المبارك اللي هو مؤمن انه من عند الله*

*مش لان ما حدا اصابه السرطان *

*انما جهلهم بالسبب وعدم معرفتهم والاهم القناعه المكتسبينها من الصغر هي اللي عتمت عالخبر مش عدم وجود مصابين *
​


----------



## besm alslib (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*




azazi قال:


> عموما ياعزيزتي ماء زمزم طعمة سيء جداً جداً,ولكن المؤمن حينما يعتقد انه ماء
> مقدس مستعد ان يجعله افضل وارقى وانقى واطهر واشفى ماء بالعالم.والعلم يُخطيء
> والدين المصيب.




*اول شي احب اعتذر عن اني خاطبتك على انك بنت بس لخبطت بين حضرتك وبين زيزا *

*وبالنسبه لكلام حضرتك فانا بوافقك عليه *

*للاسف العادات والتعاليم المزروعه جوا الانسان ممكن تعتم على اي حقائق علميه مهما كانت خطورتها *
​


----------



## Ahmadov (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*



besm alslib قال:


> *حضرتك ما سمعت لسبب واحد*
> 
> *ان اللي بينصابو بالسرطان بيحطو في بالهم استحالة ان يكون السبب المي المبارك اللي هو مؤمن انه من عند الله*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*

*أخي العبقري أحمدوف ، عبقريتك السعودية واضحة في كل رد ويستشعرها الجميع طبعاً ، ولا عجب إذ كبار علمائك يفتون بقتل ثلث السوريين ليسعد الثلثان الباقيان ، ثم يكافأ العلماء على ذلك بالحصانة .*

*فلا عجب أن يكون العامة بهذه العبقرية إذاً .*

*السرطان يا أخي العبقري لا يحدث بمجرد شرب ماء مسرطن ، إذ عليك شرب هذا الماء بكميات كبيرة وفترات متواصلة ويضاف إلى ذلك شرط الاستعداد الوراثي وعدم القدرة المناعية للجسم على قتل الورم وحينها يحدث السرطان .*

*وأفضل الأطباء في العالم لا يستطيع تحديد سبب السرطان إلا إذا كان المريض مدخناً بشراهة والسرطان في جهاز التنفس علماً أن الطبيب لن يكون متأكداً من السبب أبداً .*

*وهذه أبسط المعلومات العامة عن السرطان*


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*

*بالشفاء يا امه محمد
*​


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*



Ahmadov قال:


> "
> 
> *وفيه ناس اعرفهم طول عمرهم يشربو من ماء زمزم وبرضه ماسمعنا شي عنهم
> 
> هم فقط استغلو علمهم اللي اعطاه الله لهم في التدليس*


*وانا اعرف ناس كتير بيشربوا من الترعه وم يصابوا بأى مرض
لكن فى الكبر تظهر اعراض البلهاريسيا وفيروس c 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: تحليل مياه زمزم علمياً يُظهر إحتواءها على الزرنيخ السام الذى يسبب السرطان وعلى نسب عالية من البكتيريا والسفارة السعودية بإنجلترا ترفض التعليق !*




Ahmadov قال:


> *أظن فيه دكاتره هي اللي تحدد
> 
> اذا اصيب شخص بسرطان بسبب ماء ملوث فستحدده التحاليل وهذا عمرنا ماسمعنا فيه
> 
> ...




*بتعرف الحكي معكم بجد حرام *

*والشي الوحيد اللي بينتج عنه وجع القلب *

*يا سيدي يا رب تضل عمرك كله تشرب من مي زمزم ونسمع اخبارك الحلوة بعدها *
​


----------

